# wrapping melt and pour



## santimar (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to melt and pour, I have been making cp and hp for a year and a half, but recently I want to try to make some melt and pour for my kids birthday. I bought the detergent free from WSP and I have a question:
do I need to wrap them in the plastic paper ( saran wrap ) and then put them inside the cellophane bag for a birthday favor or can I just put them inside the cello bag, will they sweat without the saran wrap inside the cello bag closed?
Thank You......:grin:


----------



## seven (Sep 7, 2014)

i think it'll be okay just with the cello bag. what's important is the soap is not exposed to air. i recently made some mp embeds (to be used later on), and i put them inside a sandwich bag. they're okay so far, no sweat, no nothing.


----------



## santimar (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you Seven!!!!!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi I'm from England what is a cello bag? X


----------



## seven (Sep 8, 2014)

it's basically a clear, thin plastic bag.. kinda similar to sandwich bag, but slightly different material..


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you Seven! I did put my soaps in little bags at a summer fete and they got condensation inside the bags and the colour of the soaps faded. I used water based colours x


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 10, 2014)

It is a clear bag like the one i have placed my soap in.... it is wrapped in a Plastic wrap first and then in this outer bag! Hope this helps!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you that's a good idea x


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 11, 2014)

I agree with Khanjari. It's an extra step, but for all my MP soaps, I wrap in plastic wrap first and then, put them in cello bags or boxes. Otherwise, my soap will leave messy "skid marks," - anything that touches.


----------



## santimar (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you so much for helping me....


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 11, 2014)

Glad to be of any help Santimar !


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 11, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> I agree with Khanjari. It's an extra step, but for all my MP soaps, I wrap in plastic wrap first and then, put them in cello bags or boxes. Otherwise, my soap will leave messy "skid marks," - anything that touches.



I totally agree with the skid marks comment. .... it looks so shabby and the worst thing is you can't make it go to the original shine no matter what you do!


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 11, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> I agree with Khanjari. It's an extra step, but for all my MP soaps, I wrap in plastic wrap first and then, put them in cello bags or boxes. Otherwise, my soap will leave messy "skid marks," - anything that touches.



I totally agree with the skid marks comment. .... it looks so shabby and the worst thing is you can't make it go to the original shine no matter what you do!


----------



## Kenike77 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm new to MP also. I've made one batch around Father's day and gave it all away so I don't know whether it sweated during storage or not. The recipe called for wrapping in freezer paper. I ended up wrapping in wax paper with a label glued at the seams. Do any of you know how that works in the long run?


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 12, 2014)

Kenike77 said:


> I'm new to MP also. I've made one batch around Father's day and gave it all away so I don't know whether it sweated during storage or not. The recipe called for wrapping in freezer paper. I ended up wrapping in wax paper with a label glued at the seams. Do any of you know how that works in the long run?



As long as it was not exposed to air, the soap should be fine.


----------

